# bitte um hilfe mit kleinen 'biestern'



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2004)

halllo


ich habe folgendes problem.:

in meinem teich ( knapp 10’000l, mit filter und uv) leben 7 koi (1x 30cm 6x 15cm). Allerdings haben sie auch mitbewohner. Und zwar kleine (ca. 8cm), graue fischchen und zwar ca. 25stk. Ich habe leider keine ahnung was das für welche sind. Ihr vielleicht? Hab aber bilder. Zum eigentlichen problem, die kleinen fische sind extrem hektisch besonders beim fressen. Sie sind die ersten und die koi warten bis sie fertig sind mit essen erst dann begeben sie sich langsam und ängstlich zum futter. Tauchen auf schnappen sich ein korn und tauchen sofort blizschnell wider ab. Genau wie die kleinen. Hat sich das ängstliche verhalten der kleinen fische auf die koi übertragen, oder haben sie sogar angst for den kleinen „biestern“?


soll ich sie rausnehmen? Wenn ja wie es sind so viele. 

Danke ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2004)

hALLO 
Könnten es Rotfedern sein ,schwer zu erkennen im Eimer.Denke deine Koi sind schon sehr Ängstlich    Eigentlich macht es den Koi nichts aus ,sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen.Wir haben auch kleine Biester mit im Teich,doch die Koi lassen sich davon nicht beeindrucken.Wenn sie dich nicht stören würd ich sie drinn lassen und abwarten.
grus marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Cely!!

Meine Kois wollen auch nicht mehr in Ruhe fressen seitdem 5 Katzen den ganzen Tag um den Teich schleichen und der __ Fischreiher jeden Tag von 5 - 7 Uhr am Teich steht.
Natürlich sind die kleinen Fische als Nahrungsrivalen im Teich und sie werden durch ihre Hektik auch die Kois nicht unbedingt anstifften ruhig zum Futter zu gehen, aber du könntest das Problem aber auch anderst lösen. setz noch einen Chagoi dazu die bringen dir wieder ein wenig Ruhe ins Becken. Die sind so gefrässig das sie zuerst ans Futter gehen.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2004)

Könnten tatsächlich Rotfedern sein. Ich hab auch fünf Rotfedern (ca. 25 - 30 cm) im Teich zusammen mit den Kois und das ist am Anfang immer eine reine Futterschlacht bis sich die Rotfedern beruhigt haben. Dann kommen auch die Kois und fressen. Aber so langsam (nach ca. 4 Wochen) wehren sich die Kois und sind auch gleich immer voll dabei, wenn es etwas zu fressen gibt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2004)

Hi,
es könnten auch Nasen sein!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

Was ist ein Chagoi?     

Schönes Wochenende wünscht 
__ Iris


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

ein Chagoi ist ein brauner Koi, der der Naturform des Karpfens noch relativ ähnlich ist. Deshalb ist er meist weniger nervös, zutraulicher und wächst auch schneller als seine "bunten" Artgenossen

lG
Doogie


----------

